# RB20E Battery Charging Problems



## biggie9925 (May 19, 2008)

Hello.

Recently my 1990 Nissan Laurel got a flat battery from leaving the door open for 30~ mins, I called up a mechanic and he checked out my battery and told me my battery was bad, So I took my Heavy Duty battery out of my other car and at the same time I got my alternator checked out (which checked out alright), I put it back together only to find out the same thing happens, The battery still doesn't charge and dies down when running idle. Along with that there is a squeak from the alternator belt which I think would be from over tightening.

Any help with these problems would be greatly Appreciated..

Thanks, David


----------



## thomasz (Apr 25, 2008)

Nissan Laurel is good, nice to contact with your company.


----------

